# Can't Keep to the Low FODMAP Diet



## Roasted Rachel (May 28, 2013)

I don't work for health reasons other than the IBS (I guess that would be obvious). Because of this I am boarding with a lady, paying one price for rent and food. She has trouble buying Low FODMAP foods even when I have given her a list to take with her when she is shopping, or when I have asked for specific foods. Long story short I can't afford to extra food for myself and end up either not eating enough because I am trying to avoid the wrong food (which ends up triggering IBS) or I have to eat FODMAPs. Does anyone have any advice? I have talked to her several times, are there other ways of helping IBS? I don't want this to rule my life. I am gaining weight because of the fluctuation in my eating habits. I have struggled with eating my whole life including having several eating disorders. I don't want this to become an issue for me emotionally either.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Can she buy unprocessed food, or will she buy unprocessed food. A bag of spinach, some rice, chicken breasts, potatoes and strawberries should be too hard, unless she is unable to afford real food. I can understand her not being able to afford the higher price tag for gluten free breads, etc.

Sticking to whole, real, foods is probably better for your health and weight than trying to find processed food that isn't loaded with fodmaps, but then you have to be willing to cook the real food rather than just open a box or microwave a premade food stuff.

Or does she not care and figures you have to eat what she provides and she isn't going to go out of her way for anyone for any reason?

Is there any food on the low fodmap food she eats anyway and you could ask her just just buy more of that? or does she only eat processed foods that generally all have something problematic in them?

If she will buy plain yogurt that could at least get you some probiotics if you can't buy them any other way as they can help some people, but you may want ones in a pill that are for people rather than ones that grow well in a vat.


----------



## LivingHappyWithIBS (May 22, 2013)

If you avoid packaged foods, the diet shouldn't be any more expensive than any other diet. Salads can be very inexpensive with lettuce, spinach, carrots, etc. with lemon juice or oil and vinegar as a dressing. Fresh or frozen meats are a good option and potatoes and rice are very inexpensive, especially at larger quantities.

I struggled with the cost of some gluten-free items years ago and just chose not to buy them. I was very determined to improve my health no matter how inconvenient it was for me to go without packaged foods and to prepare all my meals from scratch. However it opened me eyes to the variety of things you can make from just a few small ingredients.


----------



## k-la (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh this is such a difficult situation to not have control over your meal choices. I assume that this woman cooks for a geoup of boarders, not just for you....You did not say whether you have had success with the FODMAPS diet in the past-if so, then perhaps you could tell the woman with whom you board that it is a medical necessity. A doctor could write a note for you, which may make it more concrete for her that this is a true health issue.


----------

